# 6-8-12 Race @ Jungle Park



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Friday night at the races at the Jungle. Doors open @ 6PM. racing @ 7. We will run the usual TJet classes and MagnaTractions. No food served at this one. 
Al


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there zoom we go. darn no food got to eat on the way over. going to have cold pop .


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have the pop, just add racers!


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Will you have duct or duck tape?. I will try and make this race with or without tape.

Peace,
Verb


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice, Verb....you evil lurker. No tape, maybe a duck or two. :hat:

Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

No ducks but lots of wabbits !


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Guys, I'm sorry, I am going to pass on racing tonight. It is just too nice outside.

Peace,
Verb


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Going to try and make it, not sure what time I can make it. If anyone has a couple .059 axles that are straight and have no splines on then, I can have trying to make a couple jigs with. 
Thanks
Ed


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am not going to make it either,too hot and tired going home to shower and drink beer


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like I'm out too, with a late start and I80 not moving, really not up for a 2+ hour drive turning around sorry Al.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Small crowd tonight, so we used the track for test and tune. Several cars responded with better lap times and improved handling. Fun and laid back.


----------

